

Hacking Meditation with the Arduino and Clojure - burningion
http://www.kpkaiser.com/mindhack/hacking-meditation-with-the-arduino/

======
travelhead
Great idea with lots of applications. I see this type of device being
purchased by therapists to help children with ADHD as an alternative to
medication.

